# Iron Chef Survivor - The Final Week



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

It's Week 6, the FINAL WEEK of *Iron Chef Survivor*. It's easy to play... just vote for the Chef you want kicked off, leaving your favorite Chef remaining in the end.

Here's what happened during the first five weeks:
Week 1 | Week 2 | Week 3 | Week 4 | Week 5

Last week, *Sakai Hiroyuki* was voted off the island.

We now have the following 2 remaining contestants:
*[*]Chin Kenichi
*_[*]Sakai Hiroyuki (Voted off Week 5)_
_Kobe Masahiko (Voted off Week 4)_
*[*]Morimoto Masaharu
*
_Nakamura Koumei (Voted off Week 3)_
_Michiba Rokusaburo (Voted off Week 2)_
_Chef Ishinabe (Voted off Week 1)_[/list=a]

Will it be Kenichi or Masahiko in the end? Let the fun continue here during Week 6!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Anyone else want to vote on this... otherwise, we'll be closing voting down...


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Chin stays!! (just to make it interesting).

logan


----------

